# Is OS2 Healthcare a Legitimate Business/Employer?



## ealasaid76 (Dec 11, 2016)

I have my CPC-A and was accepted to start a HCC project with one of their clients.  I went back and forth to myself about how this might/might not be legitimate.  I don't want to be scammed and I don't want to be some gullible person with no experience, taken advantage of for wanting to accelerate my career.  Does anyone know whether they're for real or not?  I've heard that you have to have more than training/schooling and some experience with coding to get one of these jobs.  Is this a con?  Please respond/PM me.  Thank You!


----------



## jreilly12 (Dec 12, 2016)

I have the same exact ? Does anyone have any feedback.


----------



## KaitlynLiss (Dec 12, 2016)

I am waiting to start the on boarding process too... I really hope it is.


----------



## Ltarpeh (Dec 13, 2016)

I started a project with them in May, it is a legitimate company, but the paywas by chart. The owner is super cool, and it is a great "first coding gig". My experience with the project I  couldn't even make a decent check, because it took too long to code one chart,( which was expected as a first time coder).It just depends on the project you work for them. Check it out and see!!


----------



## CodingKing (Dec 13, 2016)

I've not worked for them but I heard they are legit. It's one of several companies that have HCC/Risk Adjustment contracts where they are allowed to bring on inexperienced coders and teach them how to do the job. Like most HCC jobs they are either seasonal or part time but a good way to get the foot in the door for the longer term firms that have clients that require experience.


----------



## KaitlynLiss (Dec 14, 2016)

I guess I forgot to flag my resume because they said I wasn't accepted this go around :/


----------

